# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  انظروا الى طبيعة مصر الخلابة

## kamal magdi

هذه الصور الرائعة قمت انا بنفسى بتصويرها عند الغروب فى احدى القرى الساحلية فى مصرنا الحبيبة         
فى رحلة خلوية قمت بها أنا و أصدقائى

 ::   ::

----------


## قلب مصر

الصور حقيقي في منتهى الجمال
الف شكر أخى الفاضل  :f:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

سبحان الله ..
 رائعة يا كمال .. عجبتني جدا .. شكرا لك على مشاركتنا اياها .
وشكرا لكِ يا قلب مصر على رفعها .. فعلا صور رائعة .. ماشاء الله .
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## red_dragon

جميلة جدا الصورة التانية شكرا

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل كمال 

سلمت الايادي الصور أكثر من رائعة ...
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم / كمال 
الصورة ماشاء الله جميلة 



حقيقي بقالى اكتر من شهر بقول لصحباتى انا نفسي اروح مكان زى ده ..
صور حلوة فعلا ..
تسلم ايدك 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## fishawy

السلام عليكم
الأخ كمال , لقد استمتعت بالصور التي تدل على عين نفاذة , ولكن يوجد بالصورة الثالثة والرابعة نقطة بالشمس , لا أدري هل العدسة تحتاج إلى تنظيف أم ماذا؟
اعجبني مراعاتك لقاعدة التثليث في الإلتقاط .وأنا على يقين لو لديك كاميرا إحترافية جيدة فإننا سنستمتع بصور ممتازة.
وليتك تعامل صورك بالفوتوشوب بعد تصويرها فإنه سيضفي عليها الكثير من الرونق وسيعدل الكثير من الوضوح والألوان وسأقدم لك مثالاً من صورك مع بعض التعديلات القليلة هذا هو

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله كلهم لحى من بعض

تسلم ايدك

----------


## aynad

الصور جميلة جدا يا كمال
تسلم ايدك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هذه الصور الرائعة قمت انا بنفسى بتصويرها عند الغروب فى احدى القرى الساحلية فى مصرنا الحبيبة 
> فى رحلة خلوية قمت بها أنا و أصدقائى


*عزيزى كمال مجدى*
*كم هو جميل إحساسك المرهف بالمناظر الطبيعية خارج المدن المصرية المزدحمة ...ولكن منظر الغروب فى أى مكان فى هذه الدنيا هو منظر دائما يخلب الألباب سواء كان الغروب فى مصر أو فى أى بلد آخر*
*و اللى يلف ياما يشوف*
*وأنا لفيت السبع لفات ولسه بلف وياما شفت وياما حشوف إلى أن يحين الأجل*
*وعليك بالمزيد وأتمنى لك حظا سعيدا*

----------


## عصام جودة

الصور اكثر من رائعة مفيش احلى من مصر بلدنا

----------


## sameh atiya

صور جميلة فعلاً
تسلم ايديك
 هو ما فيش صور تانى ::$:

----------

